# Your very favorite pictures



## The A Team

You know how it is when you finally take a picture of your pup(s) and it becomes one of your favorites???? Well, dig them out....cause I want to see them.

Here are a few of my favorites.


































I know I have plenty more, but these just were easy to find in "my pictures" and I just like to see them.


ok, come on...I know you have that favorite picture somewhere....:thumbsup:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

These are a few of my favorites! These pictures are only from my phone so some of the "classics" are on my cameras so I'll have to dig them out.


----------



## The A Team

Madeleinesmommy said:


> These are a few of my favorites! These pictures are only from my phone so some of the "classics" are on my cameras so I'll have to dig them out.


 
LOL, I got a kick out of the three pups standing on the step...it reminded me of the u-tube video "Who made this mess!" :HistericalSmiley: i love that one!!

Great pics!!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

In the picture with the 3 of them you can certainly see the destuction they've done over the years with them chewing around the wood and the carpet. I love the 3 of them actually together but poor Maddie looks miserable.


----------



## lmillette

These are a few of my favorite pictures!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## nwyant1946

*Here are my faves.. I can twenty pictures and get maybe two good ones. She will look right at me until the flash goes and turn her head right then and all I get is the side of head...LOL*


----------



## Sylie

Here is one of my 700 favorites of MiMi


























and these of two of my 12 favorite pictures of my darling departed Lily


----------



## Sylie

nwyant1946 said:


> *Here are my faves.. I can twenty pictures and get maybe two good ones. She will look right at me until the flash goes and turn her head right then and all I get is the side of head...LOL*



Oh, I love the tongue picture of Mia. That always happened to me too, I finally bought a camera that fires instantly.


----------



## The A Team

whoops, here's another one....










:blush::blush:

I rarely use a flash anymore....my little point and shoot panasonic has a burst mode that takes pretty good pics with regular lighting...


----------



## MoonDog

Hmmmm, is there a limit?


----------



## Furbabies mom

I love this one of Dewey as a puppy


















With his toy

Hardy









Laurel










Laurel 's 3rd Birthday









Violet 









All three


----------



## Johita

Here are a few of my favs of my boy. The first one is baby Aolani the day I brought him home. The second one was his very first haircut - he's always managed to find a window eeat where ever he lived. The last one is 3 year old Aolani just last April..


----------



## Sylie

I don't want to take up space in the thread commenting on each picture, but this is just such a fabulous thread....so many great pictures of our adorable fluffs. Every single post is fabulous.

I like this glamor shot....


----------



## Bailey&Me

Here's one of my favorite pictures of Bailey. I took this when he was a baby...I think maybe about 8 months old and it's still one of my favs. 










And here are a few of the little princess that I love. I think she was about 13 weeks in these.


----------



## Alvar's Mom

These pics are all sooooo precious!

Aside from the pics in my siggy :blush:, this is one of my favorites of Alvar:










a couple favorites of Rem too:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

I take probably at least 3 pictures a day of Sophie. She loves the camera so here are just a few of my favorites, I'm sure I'll have plenty more as she's only 7.5 months old







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa

Thank you so...so much for sharing your pictures. I am waiting for my special little girl to be born....waiting is hard...lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team

OMG! I'm dying here....from all the cuteness! Can you imagine a large hard back book for the coffee table with large glossy pictures of all our favorite pictures??? 

It could be called "The Best of Spoiled Maltese!" :chili::aktion033: ,....or "Spoiled Lap Dogs"...as a lot of us have other breeds also...:thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom

Hers's just a few out of the millions I like.


----------



## elly

What a great thread:thumbsup:I love all the favorite pictures:wub::wub: The first picture is Mercedes one of the SM banner girls:wub::chili:Whitney getting the hang of "posing" :thumbsup: Edgar enjoying a bully stick. Mercedes chilling and looking pretty:wub: The last picture of Whitney sealed the deal, she was mine:w00t::wub: and last but not least Emmet:wub: :wub:


----------



## preisa

Oh my gosh....they are all so beautiful...and yet each is so different!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me

Love this thread!


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - this thread was such a great idea. :chili::chili: Loving the pictures. If I feel blue I'll just scroll through here


----------



## mdbflorida

*Great pics*

You guys are killing me. I have two more weeks to wait to get Boo -my first maltese. I keep telling his soon to be brother -Zach a wheaten that he is coming. Here he is waiting for him.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

here are some of my favorites, I just can't seem to get any really good ones, she still moves so much, I have tried to get her to sit still for pictures, but no go. This is a wonderful thread, so many cute pics.


----------



## babycake7

This is one of my favorite pics of Bella because it really captures her spunky personality. Little Miss Bossy looks so cute but she always has something to say.


----------



## Super3*k

*One of thousands of favorites...*








This is Kirby


----------



## Super3*k

*Another love...Teddy*









This is Teddy


----------



## eiksaa

I have too many to post here, but I did want to say I'm loving these pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4everjack

*This is Jackson*

Jackson!


----------



## JulietsMommy

Love this thread!!! 







Mommy why did you put my hair up!?!








Yep Daddy lets me drive at 1!!!








So sleepy!! 








Mom sissy is putting sucks and bows in my hair!!! 















Daddy's Girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4everjack

*Jackson*

One more.


----------



## preisa

Wow..I absolutely love seeing all these pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh I love pictures and I love my puppies! What a fun thread.

Favs of Madison:

















































AND AXEL

















AND PAXTON


















AND ALL THREE - FOURTH OF JULY PARTY!


----------



## lydiatug

I just love the running one and the biting the toes one...too cute!



MoonDog said:


> Hmmmm, is there a limit?


----------



## JulietsMommy

Wow my pictures need resized, I did those from my phone!!! But here is my favorite I had to get on the computer to get this one....

The day we met/got Juliet!!
She had daddy wrapped around her finger from the first moment....:wub:


----------



## preisa

Oh my gosh...they are beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4everjack

This thread is amazinggggg!!


----------



## JulietsMommy

Maybe this should be a sticky thread! :wub:


----------



## sherry

These were taken in the last month. Riley was 5 months on the 17th.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic

I would like to comment on every and each picture but that would be too much. They are all so precious! 
I have to many pictures of Dominic... over 2,000 only on my phone (I guess I have too much free time). Let me get a few from Instagram. 
*

Sleeping free style*










*Pluto hugging Dominic*










*My little guy... he loves to be picked up like this then sits on my shoulder.*










*Showing off his new sweater*


----------



## luvsmalts

This is typical Boomer just chillin.


----------



## Just A Girl

I love this thread! I'll add some pics later. Don't have time right now.

Everyone's babies are so cute!! Love it!


----------



## Kathleen

I love all the pictures, so fun!
They are all beautiful, but Mimi's glamour shot really took my breath away!
And you can't take a bad picture of Little Miss Ava!


----------



## preisa

Oh..how cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda

All the pictures are fantastic and I would love to comment on each and every one too but that is just about impossible.

I have tons and tons of pictures of my four but no matter how many I have or how many more I take I don't think I could outdo this one, so I am posting only one of Chachi and Gigi. It is my all time favorite.


----------



## preisa

Oh my goodness....this picture is amazing....I love it! I can see why you chose this one!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

lynda said:


> All the pictures are fantastic and I would love to comment on each and every one too but that is just about impossible.
> 
> I have tons and tons of pictures of my four but no matter how many I have or how many more I take I don't think I could outdo this one, so I am posting only one of Chachi and Gigi. It is my all time favorite.
> 
> View attachment 125298


That is such a sweet picture of those two cuties! Love it!!!


----------



## sherry

Lynda, that pic of Chachi and Gigi is so special! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom

All the fluffs here are so sweet!!!!

I've always like this one of Sammie with bird :innocent: and I love the first photo I saw of baby Penny on my Iphone, that was all it took.....:blush:


----------



## The A Team

lynda said:


> All the pictures are fantastic and I would love to comment on each and every one too but that is just about impossible.
> 
> I have tons and tons of pictures of my four but no matter how many I have or how many more I take I don't think I could outdo this one, so I am posting only one of Chachi and Gigi. It is my all time favorite.
> 
> View attachment 125298


 
OMG! There they are....I love these two precious babies...:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh

My favorite of Tessa









Sweetness









And Tessa with my friend's late husband who passed away in August


----------



## <3Mia

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## <3Mia

Forgot to label them so here goes: first day with us, fall leaf pic, smile, gets me out of here kid, & bad hair day. Love my fur baby & pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:thumbsup: Thanks Pat for starting this thread..enjoying all the great pictures. Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

*Sparkle Always*

The way I will always remember you, baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, Pat ... I can't just pick a few! And, I know you will understand. I think you are the queen of sharing uh ... thousands :HistericalSmiley: of pictures of your adorable fluff babies.:HistericalSmiley:

Actually, one of my most favorite pictures of Snowball is my siggy picture of him. That's why I never change it. I never change it ... just like I rarely change the green ink I use when handwriting notes or letters. (funny, I remember Jackie Kennedy's signature ink pen color was black!)

Anyway, here are several favorite pictures (out of thousands!) of Snowball. Nope, I can't pick a few. 

I wish I knew how to caption each picture ... I should know how to by now. Oh, well ... 

One is of Snowball how he always sits and patiently waits until his dinner is served. 

A picture of Snowball watching a *friend* of his romping on our deck! 

Snowball getting a feel for the bathtub before his first bath. (my granddaughter's tub when she was a baby)

Pictures of Snowball wondering where his Honey Nut Cherrios went ( on his chin, etc. ... LOL)

Snowball and I looking out of the window ... waiting for his Poppi to return home from golfing.

Snowball and my granddaughter, Ashley Marie.

Snowball sleeping on a chair next to me while I was typing.

MY FB profile picture with Snowball

Another picture of Ashley and Snowball.


----------



## SammieMom

All are so good.....I love that one of snowball sitting in his bed in the window. You posted it in a "bed" thread I remember Marie. 
xxxx


----------



## Gabbee

As I look through this thread I realize that we all have the right to adore our pups. Wow they sure are cute. One is just as cute as the other. I love this site thx for the topic.


----------



## elly

SammieMom said:


> All the fluffs here are so sweet!!!!
> 
> I've always like this one of Sammie with bird :innocent: and I love the first photo I saw of baby Penny on my Iphone, that was all it took.....:blush:


Love the picture of Sammie and the bird:wub: I sure do understand the picture of Penny:wub::wub: love at first sight:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

elly said:


> What a great thread:thumbsup:I love all the favorite pictures:wub::wub: The first picture is Mercedes one of the SM banner girls:wub::chili:Whitney getting the hang of "posing" :thumbsup: Edgar enjoying a bully stick. Mercedes chilling and looking pretty:wub: *The last picture of Whitney sealed the deal, she was mine*:w00t::wub: and last but not least Emmet:wub: :wub:





SammieMom said:


> All the fluffs here are so sweet!!!!
> 
> I've always like this one of Sammie with bird :innocent: and *I love the first photo I saw of baby Penny on my Iphone, that was all it took*.....:blush:


I remember those two photos...y'all are lucky I shared!!! Can you say meant to be?? I want all of Theresa's pups!


----------



## preisa

Well I have truly enjoyed looking at everybody's babies....it makes me even more excited to get mine......thank you all so much for sharing. I think what moved me so much is the love I can see in the eyes of every precious little baby. It appears to be unconditional and I know that love flows both ways. It is a tangible bond and one I cannot wait to experience.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pat -- I really need to dig some out -- but -- I still love the one of Archie's smile (2nd pic) and one that you didn't post but that is my all time favorite is the one where Abbey and Archie are in the car and Abbey has her paws over Archie's eyes.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

Awwww...all the pics of the fluffs are so cute!!! I think I can look at these pics all day long!


----------



## SammieMom

LuvMyBoys said:


> I remember those two photos...y'all are lucky I shared!!! Can you say meant to be?? I want all of Theresa's pups!


Laura-Ha!!!! I knew you would comment. I almost said something..I guess you better not send me anymore...Imfull up now.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly

SammieMom said:


> Laura-Ha!!!! I knew you would comment. I almost said something..I guess you better not send me anymore...Imfull up now.....:HistericalSmiley:


Laura sent you a picture too:HistericalSmiley:lol...:wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll

So many sweet fluffy faces! :wub: I wish I could post some of my favorites but I'm on a new laptop and I haven't tranferred any files from my old one yet. But SERIOUSLY, I could look at this thread for hours!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here are some of my favorite pics of Secret. For those that don't know or don't remember, Secret is Ava's mother. I think you might see a resembalance in some of the pics.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here are some of my favorites of Lacie. She's my heart fluff.


----------



## maltese#1fan

I always liked this picture, because it looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here are some favs of Tilly. The black lab is Nellie and Tilly adored Nellie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And a couple that have both Lacie and Tilly in them. One with my husband with them at Starbucks and one with Jerry on the bed with Nellie (black lab) and Tilly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And I wil say that going through this thread has really put a smile  on my face!!!


----------



## Super3*k

*Love these pics of Sparkle...*



Sparkle'sMom said:


> The way I will always remember you, baby.


I love the pictures of Sparkle...such a great girl.


----------



## Orla

Here's a few of mine


----------



## Super3*k

*Too many cute dogs!*

I think so many babies are cute...like Lynda..I cannot comment on them all..but really happy thread..when I feel sad I look at these pictures! Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## isabelj

I love these of Coby


----------



## Snowbody

Cuteness overload. :wub: I love seeing all of these photos that everyone's posting ...some are photos I've seen many times and then I'm surprised by others I've never seen. :chili: Here are some of my faves of Tyler, starting with one taken the first day he became part of our family:


----------



## Sylie

Where IS that swoon emoticon? Tyler is such a handsome young man.:wub:
Edit: When I opened the thread tonight I hit "view first unread." That took me to Tyle's pictures. Then I scrolled back up and saw so many adorable pictures that I am now breathless. Each reply is precious.


----------

